# Neat Hobie Outback Semi-Tricked for Love



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Let me know what you think!










From the front










From the back as all lovely girls are.










Side. A little tidy up needed but good considering I was sold the Tallon under poor advice.










Battery secured










Battery under shot with fuse and casing










Tidy finish over deck.










Transducer under seat

The biggest challenge was modifying the scupper mount for the transducer to fit the smaller under seat scupper holes. We really needed the trolley holes! I think we got a nice neat solution without my butt getting stabbed by fittings. Waterproofing is also a pain with the Tallon. I recommend thick closed cell foam (as the Hobie deck is not flat) and plenty of All-Clear.

Let me know if you could benefit from some advice. There are things I could have done a lot better.

Cheers

Thanks Dan (Aka Millonario)!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Where is my case??? No coronas. VB ONLY ;-)


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Why didnt you just mount the transducer inside the hull in a bed of Selleys all clear?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a kayak in there somewhere?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

MrFaulty said:


> Why didnt you just mount the transducer inside the hull in a bed of Selleys all clear?


Because I didn't meet you first. mate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the 4-point harness in the first pic, for those sudden stops or changes of direction.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't be too careful Barra.


----------



## whydrift (Dec 3, 2008)

looks great.
whats the Lowrance product is the second last picture?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

whydrift said:


> looks great.
> whats the Lowrance product is the second last picture?


That's the cap that would normally cover the transducer scupper mount to make it look tidy. In this case I would be sitting on it so instead I used it to cover the re-entry point of the transducer cable. It doesn't get in the way and looks a lot neater than a grommet and all-clear underneath.

Instead we clipped back any exposed parts of the scupper mount above deck. I checked to see it wouldn't dig in to me even so but it didn't. I still put a bit of closed cell adhesive foam over the scupper hole just in case I gain a kilo or 10.


----------



## Gundy (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks the goods. Couple of Q's;
1. Is that the lowrance elite 4 combo plotter/ finder? If so, how do you find it?
2. you mention the talon plate under poor advice.....are you not happy with it?

Reason I ask is that I have just purchased one to fit out my outback! I'll be going for either a thru hull mount or even one where it's attached to the rudder some how....so temp ability...

Again, nice job.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Gundy said:


> Looks the goods. Couple of Q's;
> 1. Is that the lowrance elite 4 combo plotter/ finder? If so, how do you find it?
> 2. you mention the talon plate under poor advice.....are you not happy with it?
> 
> ...


Hi Gundy.

1. I haven't had a chance to really test out the gps yet as I haven't had the funds to get maps. What I will say though is that the resolution on both the plotter and finder on the same screen is very very good. On it's own the finder in DSI mode is unbelievable. I can see full trees submerged with individual fish and bait schools swimming amongst it.

2. The Tallon issue is to do with the fact that the normal Lowrance sounder/power cable can be plugged in to the bottom of the plate and a shorter extension tallon cable can go from the plate to the unit top-side. This will work only if it is a non-DSI model. I'm disappointed that the retailer I purchased from didn't specify this and actually recommended the Tallon unit for the DSI model. Sadly, when I found out it was too late and had already drilled holes. I would add that the holes required for the plate are very big. Three of them. No customer service gesture was offered. I will also add that the Tallon comes without a gasket, the fitting screws are very short and more suited to fibre-glass and the so called revolutionary t-arm system is very difficult to use.

I will say that the concept is great. Having set up to fit the system and drilled holes in my baby I had to keep going and it is way better now (with $ + hours thrown in) than a conventional ram mount plus cable work around. No thanks to Lowrance or Tallon or the retailer.

I "think" my baby is still watertight and seaworthy. I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

" On it's own the finder in DSI mode is unbelievable. I can see full trees submerged with individual fish and bait schools swimming amongst it. "

Thats what I wanted to hear, mine is ordered and should arrive early next week, looking forward to it...will take screen pics to load up for all to see how this works

I think this thing is a revolution in sounders... pretty excited.... 

Good job mate, nice fit out...


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

StevenM said:


> why the green thing in the last pic?


It's a piece off a kids playgym. I just use it to raise the Hobie a bit when I work on it and it happens to fit snuggly.



StevenM said:


> If so get those little black things on the uprights and slide them up towards your hull.
> 
> Thats wat the collars are there for.


 :lol: :shock: I kid you not, I had no idea.


----------



## crakers (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your Tallon issues. I too, only last Monday bought a Elite 4 DSI and the Tallon Mount. Ive just checked the fitting and fortunately have realised that it will not work. Back to the RAM mount I guess. Im really interested in learning how you fitted the scupper mount kit under the seat like that. I have an Outback and need my wheels also. WOuld you be able to post or PM me a quick run down on the transducer/scupper mount set up. Cheers


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

He also has an airbag! :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Digger said:


> The harness arrangement on the seat? Is that what I'm seeing?
> 
> If so is it a good idea to be strapped in to something that could conceivably roll over on you?
> 
> ...


The second photo is worth a look Rob! ;-)


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

looks to be the biz.


----------

